# Tell me about Pterophyllum Altums



## buffalo12 (Oct 16, 2016)

Whats required to care for and raise Pterophyllum Altums successfully. How to raise fry and how to condition wild caught Altums. Share successes and failures. Mistakes made and things that worked.


----------

